# Derco Grizzly woodstove 1979



## lllajoice (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a Grizzly woodstove and our homeowners insurance company is going to cancel our policy, unless I can prove that the woodstove is UL approved. I have looked all over the woodstove and do not find any stickers or markings and if there was any I believe that have fallen off. Anybody that can help with any suggestions, where I can look or purchase a manual, it would be highly appreciated. Also, maybe a recommendation on insurance companies that approve woodstoves.


----------



## pen (Jul 31, 2014)

It's common to have this happen.  When I was still running a non-UL approved fisher stove, my insurance company was Erie.  I'm not with them anymore, but it wouldn't hurt to check with them.  In general, call around and don't go through the hassle of waiting for that to come up last, just ask, if they are OK with a non-UL approved stove being installed so long as it meets NFPA 211 standards (something you should look up, with things like 36 inches clearance to combustibles unless an appropriate shield is built, etc).

In all, I bought a 1 year used UL and EPA approved stove for 400 or 450 (can't remember now) and switched insurance companies, saved a bunch, and also went from burning about 5.5 to 6 cord of wood a winter down to 4 to 4.5. 

What are your burning habits?  Full time heat?  Ambiance?  Weekends?  With more info about your setup and goals, folks on the site might be able to give you some good suggestions on where to go from here.

Good luck,

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2014)

Post a pic of the Grizzly and maybe we can ID which model it is.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2014)

I just checked. UL didn't even develop a test standard for wood stoves until 1978. So chances that the stove was ever certified are slim and none. Mostly none.


----------



## pen (Jul 31, 2014)

We are still holding the line at my cabin with 2 non-UL approved stoves.  For the little bit they are used, and how they are used, they really are better suited for the job than modern units.  However, we went through hell last year finding a new insurance company to cover us with them, in part because the place isn't a full time residence.  In all, these stoves still have a place in my opinion, but it's getting harder and harder.  I'll have to ask around to remember what insurance company we were finally able to go with.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2014)

The bottom line is that there are good, safe and insurable wood stoves available that burn cleaner, use less wood for the heat produced and probably cost less than the hoops you have to jump through to get an old stove covered by insurance. And are for sure cheaper than losing an insurance claim in case of a house fire.


----------



## pen (Aug 1, 2014)

Just checked and we had luck with Millville Mutual Ins Co.


----------

